# Locust dying



## Madmags (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everybody I am new to the site and would like to pick your brains if anyone can help.
I have set up a locust viv for breeding with heat and basking light. Everything seemed to be going fine untill they reached the pink adult stage then they started to have problems standing up and were unable to walk.
They have all died now but i would like to know if its something i've done or not done.


1 dog
1 rabbitt
1 gerbil
2 budgies
1 large corn snake
3 basilisk lizards


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you have a lot of perching places like loads of egg cartons or branches etc. I find if they dont have somewhere to hang while shedding they get stuck and die.

Could be that?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

What was your set up like? Temps etc? What were you feeding them? May be able to help a little more with a bit more info please?: victory:


----------



## Madmags (Feb 10, 2008)

*locust dying*

Hi thanks for the replies
They had plenty of places to perch, plastic plants, flexi branches.
The temp seemed right 80 at front and 100 under basking light.
Feed them greens, green beans, sprouts, hey.
They had shed several times as got them as hoppers. Just when they reach pink adults that trouble started.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

do they need a basking spot???????????


----------



## Madmags (Feb 10, 2008)

*Hi bowie*

They do if you want to breed them


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Also dont let them or their tank get damp, but that would kill all stages.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I cannot see anything wrong with your set up, I suspect you had a bad batch of locusts to start with. I found Rickeezee on this forum was a good source for live food and it looks like he now has a website:

Ricks Livefood - Crickets, Locusts, Roaches*-*Ricks Livefood - Crickets, Locusts, Roaches

Roy:welcome1:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

It sounds stupid but they do also have to be kept fairly clean. Put nest tubs in the tank as opposed to substrate on the floor for them to lay in. this usually works better. Probably as already said a bad batch, try again.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They are unlikely to be a bad batch if you raised them through seven moults from hoppers to adults, perhaps the greens you fed them prior to them dropping dead had been treated with a pesticide? - Most likely cause.


----------



## Madmags (Feb 10, 2008)

*locust dying*

Thanks for your replies. The locust viv was very clean laying medium in tube so not that. We thought maybe greens will make sure i wash well next time. Funny they they died at the same stage of development. Will try again.


----------

